# Koi handzahm bekommen?



## sanne76 (17. Apr. 2008)

aber wie??

Hallo,

hat jemand Tipps wie ich am besten meine 2 Kois handzahm bekomme?
Ich fände das schön wenn sie einem aus der Hand fressen würden.Nur habe ich keine Ahnung wie ich das am geschicksten anstelle und wäre für jeden Tip dankbar!

MfG Sanne


----------



## Dodi (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi handzahm bekommen?*

Hallo Sanne!

Geduld, viel Zeit am Teich, Leckerli, z. B. Seidenraupen und evtl. noch einen Chagoi dazu? Die sind sehr schnell zutraulich!

Und: vielleicht hilft dies Thema hier auch weiter? 

Ansonsten füttere mal die Suchfunktion noch einmal mit "handzahm", da wirst Du einiges finden!


----------



## Flo1807 (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi handzahm bekommen?*

Hey 
das fordert wirklich Geduld und Zeit meine Kois haben mir das erste mal im Spätsommer aus der Hand gefressen. Ich habe sie jetzt seit einem Jahr im Teich und es hat locker eine halbes Jahr gedauert. Sie sind von 15 - 40 cm und der kleine Gin Rin Chagoi war der erste der kam und dann dauerte es nicht lage bis die anderen vom Futterneid geplagt auch ankamen.

Aber ein Chagoi ist schon ein Guter Tip dem schließe ich mich an. 

Und die allgemeinen Tips wie:

viel Zeit am Teich verbringen 
mal ein paar Tage hungern lassen (können auch locker 2 wochen ohne)
immer an der selben stelle füttern 
immer zur gleichen Uhrzeit füttern (ist manchmal schwer ich arbeite z.B. Schicht)
Leckerlis wie seidenraupen anbieten

und sollst mal sehen bald wirst Sie nicht mehr los wenn Du an Teich kommst werden sie sofort mit dem :beeten  betteln anfangen.

Gib nicht auf  
Gruß Florian


----------



## guenter (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi handzahm bekommen?*

Hallo Susanne,

meine waren alle Handzahm. Habe sie etwas hungen lassen, da kamen sie 

allein.

Habe sie vor 2 Jahren immer erschreckt, damit sie nicht mehr aus der Hand 

fressen. Grund: meine Enkelin, war da noch 5 Jahre, wollte es auch machen.

Ich hatte Sorge das sie reinfällt. Jetzt ist sie 7 Jahre und werde die Koi dann 

auch wieder zahm machen. Glaube jetzt ist sie vernünftiger.

Wenn du kleine Kinder hast dann überlege ob es richtig ist. 

Kinder sind überall!


----------



## karsten. (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi handzahm bekommen?*

dito

es besteht außerdem die Gefahr ,dass sie auch für Katzen 
"handzahm" werden .



mfG


----------



## sanne76 (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Koi handzahm bekommen?*

Hallo,

danke für die Tipps,dann werde ich mir mal Seidenraupen besorgen!

Kinder habe ich auch (8 & 10 Jahre),aber der Teich ist rundherum eingezäunt(gerade wegen der Kinder und meinen wasservernarrten Hund)außerdem ist nochmals das ganze Grundstück eingezäunt.Extra Kindersicher,die Kinder müssten dann drüber klettern und das ist den kleinen unter 7 jahren (eigentlich nicht möglich,Garantie ist es aber auch nicht)Der Teich befindet sich zudem direkt an der Terasse wo ich ihn im Blick habe.


MfG Sanne


----------

